# Bikeshops Bewertung



## Nakamur (22. August 2001)

Hallo, würd mich mal interessieren wo Ihr so einkauft...
(Bewertung von Shops wie in anderen Lokal-Foren)

Ich kann empfehlen:

Radsport Fuchs St. Wendel
Mac Bikes Marpingen

Mittlerweile etwas entäuscht bin ich von 
Kunibert Bock St. Wendel.

Bye Nakamur


----------



## AUSSIE (22. August 2001)

Hi Nakamur,

Meine 1. Wahl ist:

Rad + Sport Fuchs in WND

bekomme eigentlich alles von da, selbst mein Organic.

Hab mir auch schon Sachen nach down under schicken lassen!

Und der neue Junge in der Werkstatt ist ein echter Profi.

See you,

    AUSSIE

p.s. Die EM am Sonntag war doch echt klasse, war noch pünktlich zuhause und mittags dann mit der ganzen family an der Strecke, selbst meine kids fanden's cool, besonders die Ratschen zum Anfeuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (22. August 2001)

Mein Rad ist (zum Teil) vom Bikers Point in Kirkel.
Klaus (www.Bikeaholic.de) ist kein Mechaniker sondern Zauberer.
Der Flickt alle, egal ob Nicolai, Votec, Rocky... 
Außerdem kann man sich hier auch tolle Räder anschauen.


----------



## Klettersteppi (6. Mai 2004)

Mein Kinesis "Eigenbau" ist von Strässer in Lebach. Gute Beratung, günstige Preise und absoluter Top-Mechaniker in der Werkstatt. Kompetente Leute mit denen man reden kann!
Mein neues Cube ams pro (ebenfalls komplett XT) kommt von Scheid in Thalexweiler. Netter Typ, Preis war OK (aber auch eben nicht mehr - doch was will man tun bei Liebe auf den ersten Ritt?!!) und Kompetenz wird vermutet, muß sich aber noch beweisen.


----------



## chris84 (6. Mai 2004)

Strässer Velosport in Lebach kann ich auch (fast) uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Superkompetent (vor allem der Mechaniker) und kann fast alles besorgen, was nicht eh auf lager ist.
Einzigster Haken: wenn viel Betrieb ist muss man auch schonmal 2-3Stunden einkalkulieren für ein kleinteil   . Auf bestellungen muss man auch manchmal mehrmals hinweisen, da der gute herr strässer das ganze ja nur nebenbei macht und ganz gerne mal was vergisst. Termine einhalten fällt ihm auch schwer, nichtsdestotrotz hatte ich mein Bergwerk innerhalb von 2 Wochen!

Der Händler genießt auf jeden Fall mein uneingeschränktes Vertrauen!
der Mechaniker hat sogar auf Anhieb meine Julie am neubike absolut schleiffrei montiert, und das mag schon was heißen!

MFG
Chris


----------



## snoopy-bike (7. Mai 2004)

Hi,
also ich finde in Saarbrücken Zweirad Kiel als sehr gut!
Obgleich ich die Werkstatt nicht genau bewerten kann, da ich viele Sachen selbst repariere - aber was Rock Shox, Kulanz und Bestellung von Edelteilen angeht ist er ungeschlagen!!!! Vor allem ist der in der Lage ähnliche Preise wie im Internet anzubieten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

Radhaus am Rathaus hat wohl viel Kompetenz, ist aber extrem teuer, Beinahme: "Apotheke"  

Bei speziellen Reparaturen kann man sich ruhig auch an den Radladen im Nauwieser Viertel wenden! Die haben auch eine sehr gute Beratung!!!!!!!
Erhebliche Kompetenz auch bei Kinderanhängern und "normalo Rädern"!  

In Homburg kann ich als Laden Sport H2 nur weiterempfehlen, wobei ich hier auch keine Bewertung der Werkstatt abgeben kann.
Auf jeden Fall kann man mit dem Inhaber reden und der besorgt auch so ziemlich alles!


----------



## carloz (7. Mai 2004)

Moin,

schliesse mich steppi und chris an:

Velosport Strässer in Lebach !
Okay, du brauchst sehr viel Zeit, aber gut Ding will Weile haben 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## devnull (7. Mai 2004)

Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit 2Rad Kiel in Saarbrücken gemacht.
Super Service, sehr faire Preise und sehr schnelle Lieferung wenn mal etwas bestellt werden muß.
Zur Werkstatt: Bisher habe ich dort mal einen LRS zentrieren lassen. Arbeit sehr gut und Preis sehr gut. In Zweibrücken nimmt man für dieselbe Arbeit den doppelten Lohn.
Ansonst kaufe ich noch bei Radhaus am Rathaus und bei Stadtrad in Homburg, weil ich dort meine speziellen Giant-Ersatzteile bekomme.

mfG
Chris


----------



## bikeburnz (7. Mai 2004)

Tach!
Hab mein bike und einige Teile bei 
Bikerspoint 
in Limbach-Kirkel 
gekauft. 
Mit der Werkstat bzw. Mechaniker (Klaus) bin ich mehr als zufrieden..der kriegt echt fast alles hin und ist noch sehr nett...


----------



## Crazy Eddie (8. Mai 2004)

also ich kann die begeisterung für den kiel nit teilen. der typ der mich dort ein paar mal bedient hat labert nur müll und die werkstatt ist meiner erfahrung nach unfähig. radhaus am rathaus find ich da schon besser, allerdings ist der mechaniker freerider und über leichtbau brauch man mit dem gar nicht reden.
der mechaniker beim bikers point ist meiner erfahrung nach sehr fähig, da schließ ich mich den anderen an.
allerdings war ich schon ewig nicht mehr in bikeshops um mir mehr als bremsgummis oder so zu kaufen, und am bike mach ich sowieso alles selbst. und  als mein eigener mechaniker brauch ich mich vor allem nicht an öffnungszeiten halten und kann auch mal nachts n laufradsatz einspeichen


----------



## dorfbewohner (14. Mai 2004)

Bikerspoint ist mE auch nicht sooo toll....war schon lange nicht mehr da, habe aber mein Rad von dort. Immer wenn ich mit meinem Rad da war/es habe inspizieren lassen ist mir auffem Rückweg die Kette um die Ohren geflogen....
Ist zwar nix weltbewegendes und ich kann auch nciht beurteilen, wie er mit größeren Komplikationen zurechtkommt, aber störend und bei den nicht allzu niedrigen Preisen nicht angebracht ist es allemal.

Für Reparaturen, Teile bestellen, fachsimpeln:
Sport H2 in der Birkensiedlung in Homburg. Muss man aber erstmal finden 
Mfg,
Moritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woods (28. Mai 2004)

wo ist denn der Kiel in Saarbrücken?

Ich war bis jetzt eigentlich immer bei Radsport Mann (quasi schräg gegenüber vom Radhaus) und eigentlich auch immer ganz zufrieden.

Und noch eine Frage; hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo der Fahrrad Regitz abgeblieben in St.IGB ist? In den ehemaligen Geschäftsräumen hat Tape-O-Mania ja jetzt die AB18-Filme stehen...


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Mai 2004)

Woods schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist denn der Kiel in Saarbrücken?
> 
> Ich war bis jetzt eigentlich immer bei Radsport Mann (quasi schräg gegenüber vom Radhaus) und eigentlich auch immer ganz zufrieden.
> 
> Und noch eine Frage; hat jemand eine Ahnung, wo der Fahrrad Regitz abgeblieben in St.IGB ist? In den ehemaligen Geschäftsräumen hat Tape-O-Mania ja jetzt die AB18-Filme stehen...



Hi,

Kiel ist in der Eisenbahnstraße 41 - 43, Regitz ist pleite, meiner Meinung nach auch besser so.

Grüße.


----------



## Wurzelsepp (2. Juni 2004)

hi

bike hab ich beim radhaus am rathaus gekooft. Leider is mir der Laden zu gross. Werkstatt is oft bis zu 1-2 wochen ausgebucht etc, abba gut und nett. Total Normal in IGB find ich auch gut.

gruss Sepp


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Juni 2004)

Meine aktuelle Erfahrung mit Bikerspoint, der "nette Herr" wollte mir am Freitag für eine XT Kette 33 Euro abnehmen  , bin dann weiter zu meinem Lieblingshändler Sport H2 in Homburg, der ist echt top  
Total Normal in IGB baut auch immer mehr ab, verkauft keine Nietstifte, weil er die vernietung seinen Kunden nicht zutraut, Latexschläuche findet er schlecht und führt sie deshalb erst gar nicht und im allgemeinen herrscht dort viel Halbwissen... früher waren die besser, schade.

Grüße.


----------



## dubbel (14. Juni 2004)

wie lautet die gängige lehrmeinung zu schulz u. schade in der vorstadtstr.?


----------



## chantre72 (18. Juni 2004)

Hab mein Bike bei Radhaus am Rathaus gekauft, trotz ursprünglicher Vorurteile. Beratung und Werkstatt kann ich absolut empfehlen. Auch der Austausch von einzelnen Komponenten ist möglich. Der Preis der Serienteile wird verrechnet.
Preismäßig liegt alles im normalen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (18. Juni 2004)

chantre72 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mein Bike bei Radhaus am Rathaus gekauft, trotz ursprünglicher Vorurteile. Beratung und Werkstatt kann ich absolut empfehlen. Auch der Austausch von einzelnen Komponenten ist möglich. Der Preis der Serienteile wird verrechnet.
> Preismäßig liegt alles im normalen Rahmen.



Beim Bikekauf mag es sein, dass Preismäßig alles im normalen Rahmen liegt, aber nicht wenn du später mal Ersatzteile brauchst > XT Kassette 95 Euro oder gar ne neue Federgabel > SID SL Mod. 2002 Sonderpreis!!! 750 Euro   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (18. Juni 2004)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Bikekauf mag es sein, dass Preismäßig alles im normalen Rahmen liegt, aber nicht wenn du später mal Ersatzteile brauchst > XT Kassette 95 Euro oder gar ne neue Federgabel > SID SL Mod. 2002 Sonderpreis!!! 750 Euro
> 
> Grüße.



jepp. und mal eben nen neuen ersatzschlauch vor ner längeren tour werde ich mir dort wohl auch nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Fuzza (1. Juli 2004)

So nu muss mal der Fuzza was zu dem Thema sagen.

Ihr macht einen Händler schlecht, der euch keine Sachen verkaufen will von denen er nix hält und vielleicht auch Recht hat oder

über Läden, die angeblich zu teuer sind. Aber ne anständige Beratung wollt ihr dort haben. Dann müsst ihr im Netz bestellen wo man nur ne Mail als Antwort bekommt und nicht mal eine freundliche Antwort oder wo mal was für nix dran gemacht wird.

Ich will euch nicht zu nahe treten oder euch sagen das diese Diskusion falsch, nur ich denke, dass man über das einzelne Kaufverhalten und seine eigenen Wünsche beim Einkaufen diskutieren kann.

Jeder legt auf andere Sachen mehr Wert und ist bereit dies zu zahlen.


----------



## appollo (1. Juli 2004)

Fuzza schrieb:
			
		

> So nu muss mal der Fuzza was zu dem Thema sagen.
> 
> Ihr macht einen Händler schlecht, der euch keine Sachen verkaufen will von denen er nix hält und vielleicht auch Recht hat oder
> 
> ...





GENAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUU FUZZAAAAAA!!!!!            


schlüpf


----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juli 2004)

Fuzza schrieb:
			
		

> So nu muss mal der Fuzza was zu dem Thema sagen.
> 
> Ihr macht einen Händler schlecht, der euch keine Sachen verkaufen will von denen er nix hält und vielleicht auch Recht hat oder
> 
> ...



Lieber Fuzza, du kündigst zwar groß an, dass Du was zu dem Thema sagen musst, nur leider versteht dass (ausser apollo) kein Mensch  
Das ich und andere negative Erfahrungen in den lokalen Bikeshops gemacht haben, zeigt doch, dass wir eben nicht (nur) in Onlineshops bestellen und sehr wohl den Service den nur ein Fachhändler bieten kann, in Anspruch nehmen wollen, dieser ist jedoch schlicht und ergreifend bei einigen nicht vorhanden. Dieser Thread dient nun dazu diese und andere Schwächen aufzudecken, aber auch positive Erfahrungen weiter zu geben, von "schlecht machen" kann also keine Rede sein und das jeder andere Priroritäten hinsichtlich seiner Händlerwahl setzt ist klar, doch sollte, wie ich finde ein "gesundes" Preis/Leistungsverhältniss bei jedem gegeben sein.

Grüße.


----------



## carloz (2. Juli 2004)

Grundsätzlich ist dies ein Forum, wo man(n)/frau *Meinungen AUSTAUSCHEN * und keine Hetze gegen irgendwelche Läden betreiben !
Ist doch immer das selbe. Mit Kritik kann (sollte) man umgehen (können) !

So, das musste nun raus 

Achja @Einheimischer: Full Ack!


----------



## bike_SB (22. Juli 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> wie lautet die gängige lehrmeinung zu schulz u. schade in der vorstadtstr.?




Kaufen kann man dort nix, die Beratung im vorderen Teil ist ein Katastrophe. Wollen jedem ihre komischen NIKISCHI oder was andrehen. Aber mit der Werkstatt war ich SEHR zufrieden! Echt freundlich und kompetent.  

Gruß

Olli


----------



## Woods (23. Juli 2004)

öh, was würdet ihr denn von einer völlig urteilsfreien Adressensammlung der hiesigen Shops halten?
Oder darf man das hier nicht?


----------



## Kendooo (27. Juli 2004)

Die Idee fänd ich gar nicht so schlecht. Bin vor meinem Bikekauf auch in einigen Läden hier im Saarland rumgetourt.
Das Radhaus am Rathaus hat wohl eine ziemlich gute Beratung, geht aber (zumindest im Moment bei Stevensbikes) Preislich nicht runter. OK, ich hätt Licht und sowas bekommen.
Sport Stiwi in Illingen hat mir erzählt, dass ne LX-V Brake mit Dualcontrol Hebeln genau so gut bremst wie ne HS33..................
Und sie haben mir auch nur die Stevensbikes angeboten, obwohl Cube wohl auch Crossräder im Angebot hat.
Gelandet bin ich schließlich bei Kunibert Bock, bei den ich zuerst nur wollte, weil ich auch ein Stevens in meiner Größe gehofft habe. Er hat mir dann auch nen Eigenbau angeboten, ich bin aber wegen nem guten Angebot bei nem Cube Nature gelandet. Er führt auch Nishiki und Chaka, von denen ich jedoch noch nicht viel gehört hab. Naja, jedenfalls schöner kleiner Laden aber über die Werkstatt kann ich noch nix sagen.


----------



## leeqwar (27. Juli 2004)

eine liste gibts bei gelbe-seiten.de   

stiwi ist ein breitensportladen, den kann man inzwischen vergessen. früher war er besser.

hatte letztens ein sehr seltsames erlebnis in radsport mann. der typ hat sich voll das bescheuerte gespräch mit kunden gehalten. mich hat er dann schlichtweg angelogen, als ich ihn nach einer bestimmten marke gefragt habe und ob sie die nicht mal im programm gehabt hätten.

vom strässer in lebach hab ich bisher nen recht guten eindruck. die preise scheinen fair zu sein und der typ ist ziemlich nett. leider ist es von sb zu weit für immer hin zu fahren. daher wird mein standardhändler wohl total normal bleiben, über die ich auch nichts negatives sagen kann.

übrigens auch nicht zu verachten ist die fahrradabteilung im globus wnd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boron (27. Juli 2004)

übrigens auch nicht zu verachten ist die fahrradabteilung im globus wnd

Danke für das lob ,werde mich bemühen weiter eure wünsche zu erfüllen    
Grüsse Boron


----------



## Kendooo (27. Juli 2004)

Also die Frühjahrs-Inspektionsangebote find ich immer sehr fair. Nur glaub ich, die Auswahl war auch mal größer, oder? Ziemlich viele Räder im unteren Preissegment. Aber das hat wohl mit der Kundschaft zu tun.


----------



## Boron (27. Juli 2004)

ja die kunden wollen solche modelle und von der zentrale bekommen wir zum teil auch noch vorgeschrieben was im programm sein muss.
aber nachdem wir von GT und Hawk die kompl.serie bestellen können ists besser geworden(wir können auch custom made von Hawk bestellen ,tolle sache)und an teile kommen wir auch fast überall rann.
fage am besten nach mir wenn du was willst (rüdiger)
Bis dann Boron


----------



## Kendooo (28. Juli 2004)

Danke für das Angebot. Wenn ich mal wieder in der Nähe bin schau ich mal rein.


----------



## Maui (29. Juli 2004)

so,,
ich find Total Normal ansprechend.
Dafür spricht das der laden fast immer voll ist. dagegen das dort ein bisschen hecktik herrscht. aber man ist kundenorientiert. sowohl preislich als auch lösungsorient. ok die wollen meine steckachstennabe nicht warten weil sie keine erfahrung und plan haben im DH so what man kann halt nicht alles abdecken das kann keiner. Aber wenn ich klar formulieren kann was ich will bekomm ich auchn ergebnis in ansprechender zeit, das zählt für mich.


----------



## dorfbewohner (29. Juli 2004)

So, komme grade wieder von H2 in Homburg/Birkensiedlung.

Objekt: hinteres Laufrad Sun Rhyno Lite mit 4 ausgerissenen Speichen und starkem Höhen- sowie leichtem Seitenschlag.
Konstenpunkt 5, 
Dauer:1,5 Tage, wie abgemacht.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juli 2004)

@dorfbewohner

kann es sein, dass du ein Orange fährst und beim verlassen des Hofes einen kleinen Wheelie gemacht hast? Wenn ja dann bin ich kurz nach dir rein  Hab mich auch wieder perfekt beraten lassen und wieder jede Menge Kohle hängen lassen.
Bei Total Normal hab ich vorgestern bei den gleichen Sachen und Fragen wieder nur "Geht nicht", "Machen wir nicht", "Haben wir nicht"... gehört, preislich sind die mittlerweile auch TOTAL daneben, war jetzt definitiv das letzte mal dort und werde in Zukunft nur noch bei Sport H2 kaufen - kompetent und günstig, so soll`s sein  

Grüße.


----------



## dorfbewohner (29. Juli 2004)

Nee, der Besitzer des Orange, der auch mir schon wheelenderweise entgegengekommen ist, nennt sich hier im Forum Testpilot, im realLife Ralph und ist auch Stammkunde im H2. Ich fahr nen rotschwarzes Specialized, falls wir uns mal sehn sollten (aber heute war ich mit dem '88er Polo da, *brumm*   )


----------



## Crazy Eddie (3. August 2004)

kann eure preisklagen über radhaus am rathaus nicht so ganz teilen, ich krieg ohne zu fragen meist zehn prozent oder wenn ich nur n paar powergel kaufe eins geschenkt. 
zum mann sollte man glaub ich echt nur gehen, um sich kräftig zu amüsieren.

fuchs in st.wendel und puhl in niederlinxweiler werd ich demnächst testen, weil ich noch gutscheine von denen hab. 
kennt eigentlich irgendjemand einen shop im saarland, in dem irgendjemand arbeitet, mit dem man sich ernsthaft über leichtbau unterhalten kann? also jemand, der beim anblick meines rades nicht die hände überm kopf zusammenschlägt? würde mich mal interessieren

gruß
eddie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (3. August 2004)

@Crazy Eddie

geh mal mit deinem Bike zu Corsa Radsport, SB, Stengelstrasse - der Inhaber wird auch "Leichtbaugott" genannt   

Grüße.


----------



## Crazy Eddie (3. August 2004)

das klingt so verdächtig ironisch, herr einheimischer!  
aber so nach und nach werd ich sowieso alle händler mit meinem bike besuchen


----------



## Cube-Andy (1. September 2004)

hallo,
über mann kann ich nicht klagen. die sind nett (familiär) und hilfsbereit. puhl in niederlinxweiler ist auch i.o.
ich finde sowieso dass die kleineren läden unterstützt werden sollten.


----------



## messem (2. September 2004)

Kann Cube-Andy auch nur zustimmen. Mann ist immer sehr freundlich, das Sortiment ist halt klein. 

btw. Hab mir bei ebay ein Truvativ-Lager + Kurbel ersteigert, ohne an die "neuartige" Schlüsseltechnik zu denken. Weiß zufällig einer einen Laden, der einen Truvativ-Innenlagerschlüssel auf Lager hat? Habe keinen Bock alle Läden abzufahren.


----------



## oldschooler (3. September 2004)

hab jetzt net alles gelesen, aber
absolut mies: HAWNER...vor allem MERZIG, mein ehemaliger stammladen...ich hab so oft erzählt warum net...er is einfach ein mies gelaunter trottel ohne jegliche kompetenz!

doch lob an natürlich:

Paul und günther bei strässer in lebach...

günther kriegt alles hin...der meister egal welche marke, mein principia is sowieso immer top in schuss dank ihm und auch mein klein hat schon die ein oder andre innelagerachse von ihm bekommen...

ich mach mir net allzuviel aus lieferverzögerungen...mein pedros bio degreaser hat fast ein jahr gedauert, meine hutchinson top slickl sind seit 1,5jahren bestellt, aber was solls? hab noch genug alternativen, ddafür sind sie freundlich und technisch unglaubliche freaks, paul am zentrierständer, günther für den rest, vor allem im umgang mit dem drehmel, seinem lieblingswerkzeug!

geht alle hin und sagt, dass ich euch empfohlen habe


----------



## carloz (4. September 2004)

Strässer rocked! 

Mein bike hamwer abends nach Ladenschluss zusammengestellt. Von Paul kam auch der Tipp mit SRAM XO und ich bin immer noch begeistert   

Nehmt Zeit mit, dann kommt ihr sicher zum Ziel in diesem kleinen, aber sehr feinen store !!!

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## npk (26. September 2004)

Na eurer Meinung nach werde ich mal Bikerspoint in Kirel testen.

Das ist nicht so weit von Ensheim, bzw. St. Ingbert, da ich dort arbeite.

Also Radhaus am Radhaus wollte mir kein LRS mit XT Nabe für unter
250Euro verkaufen. In meiner Preisklasse von 150Euro wollte
man mir nur was mit Deore anbieten. Tja, so bekomme ich jetzt meine
Mavic 717, XT Nabe,DT Comp. für 171,90Euro inkl Versand von Bike-X-perts.

Ich hätte auch 180Euro noch bezahlt, aber mir nichts für unter 250 zu 
verkaufen ist ja ein Skandal.


----------



## devnull (26. September 2004)

@npk

250 Euro für einen Felgenbremsen LRS   .
Bei Actionsports legst Du 29 Euro drauf und Du hast die Hügi240 Naben mit XR4.1 Felgen.
Einen besseren CC LRS bekommst Du da kaum noch.
R.a.R ist bei Ersatzteilen und Zubehör richtig teuer.
Einzig wenn man dort ein Bike kauft, kann man ein gutes Geschäft machen. 
Am Preis läßt sich zwar nichts machen, aber an qualitativ hochwertigem Zubehör wird da überhaupt nicht gegeizt.
Die meisten Teile kaufe ich mittlerweile nur noch bei 2Rad Kiel in SB, und hin und wieder oder bei sehr günstigen Angeboten im WWW.

mfG
Chris


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2004)

npk schrieb:
			
		

> Na eurer Meinung nach werde ich mal Bikerspoint in Kirel testen.
> 
> Das ist nicht so weit von Ensheim, bzw. St. Ingbert, da ich dort arbeite.
> 
> ...



Bikerspoint in Limbach ist ähnlich teuer wie Radhaus am Rathaus, nur das gelegentlich noch Unfreundlichkeit (vom Chef) dazu kommt  
Ich kanns nur immer wieder wiederholen, geh zu Sport H2, Kastanienweg 2 in Homburg, in allen Belangen top.
Ich habe mit dem Laden übrigens nichts zu tun, nicht das noch ein falscher Eindruck entsteht  

Grüße.


----------



## npk (26. September 2004)

@Einheimishcer

Ne kein Problem, fahre ich mal nach Homburg. Aber sind die Preise
nicht wirklich unverschämmt? Meinen die man kann dem Kunden einfachso
überteurte Preise andrehen? 

Gucken die nicht selber mal ins Netz und merken das sie zu teuer sind???


----------



## Einheimischer (26. September 2004)

Anscheinend schon, sonst würden Sie`s ja nicht versuchen  ... sind aber zum Glück nicht alle so. Mit den I.Net Shops kann natürlich kaum ein Händler mithalten, dazu sind die Betriebs- und Einkaufskosten einfach zu hoch.
Dafür gibts dann auch den Service den du im WWW nicht hast, und nicht zu vergessen das Fachgesimpel  

Wie schon Wiseman im anderen Thread sagte: "Unterstützt den lokalen Bike-Händler eurer Wahl, damit man im Falle eines Falles auch mal kurzfristig was organisieren kann."  

Grüße.


----------



## Oberaggi (26. September 2004)

Ich habe mir kürzlich ein neues Rad bei RaR gekauft und bin sowohl was Beratung, als auch Preis angeht zufrieden. Sicherlich ist es kein Low-Price Geschäft, aber dafür hat man auch Beratung.
Ich bin auch der Meinung dass man die lokalen Shops unterstützen soll, aber dafür muss natürlich auch der Service zum Preis passen.
Und was nützt mir der beste Shop, wenn ich ewig fahren muss oder er nur eingeschränkte Öffnungszeiten hat.


----------



## devnull (26. September 2004)

npk schrieb:
			
		

> @Einheimishcer
> Aber sind die Preise nicht wirklich unverschämmt? Meinen die man kann dem Kunden einfachso überteurte Preise andrehen?
> 
> Gucken die nicht selber mal ins Netz und merken das sie zu teuer sind???



Klar sind die Preise teuer, aber es gibt immer genug Leute die von Preisen keine Ahnung haben und leichtgläubig davon aus gehen,
fair behandelt zu werden und deswegen regelrecht blind kaufen.
Solchen und ähnlichen Kunden verkaufst Du rel. einfach einen XT-LRS für 250 Euro.

mfG
Chris


----------



## npk (26. September 2004)

Hmm...also bei komplett Rädern ist die Beratung in den Shops eher
recht dürftig. Zumindest was die Saarbrücker City Shops so angeht.

Anfang des Sommers waren wir für meinen Papa unterwegs der wollte
ein neues Rennrad bis max. 900 Euro. Was ihm da manche andrehen wollten 
war der reinste Horror. Richtigen Mist. Sobald man da gesagt hat, das man
sich im Inet umgeschaut hat, mussten alle total klein beigeben und waren
DEUTLICH teurer als im Inet. Eine Preisspanne von 200Euro war normal!!!

Ich werde es weiter so machen, das ich meine Sachen bei Rose oder
anderen Versendern kaufe und wenn ich kleinere Sachen brauche, dann
wende ich mich an einen lokalen Bikeshop. Schade das es mit dem LRS
nicht gepaßt hat.


----------



## oldschooler (26. September 2004)

also bikerspoint is der wohl unfreundlichste laden, direkt hinter radsport-technik-raßmann, der schlägt alle!!!(aber net lokal! sondern national )

was die für "Kult"parts haben wollen, schlägt alle rekorde...

ne Roox s4 gebraucht für 45euro ??? und die als kult zu bezeichnen find ich auch ziemlich seltsam...

mieser laden...am Dienstag war ich mal wieder beim strässer und hab meine crossmax erstmal mit deren mavic klotz bearbeiten dürfen und dann noch nen original satz lx-canti-schrauben bekommen...günther hat einfach alles, der laden is echt weltklasse...

paul hatte bis vor kurzem mein Klein als desktophintergrund...das zeigt auch, dass die zwei echt Stil haben


----------



## npk (13. Oktober 2004)

So,

endlich kann ich mal ne richtige Erfahrung posten   

Brauchte nen neuen Steuersatz ins Bike. Da ich in IGB arbeite und nur
1min mit dem Auto nach "Total Normal" brauche bin ich mal hin.

Die haben mir für den CaneCreek semi 30 abgeknöpft und 10 für den einbau.
Da ich ein "preisbewußter"    Mensch bin, habe ich natürlich erstmal
im Forum nachgefragt und eine Nacht drüber geschlafen   

Na gut, dann habe ich es getan. Heute morgen mein Bike ins Auto und
hingedüßt. Eigentlich sollte es morgen früh fertig sein, doch dann kahm der anruf. Und sie da, mein Bike fertig. Und nicht nur das, Gabel sogar eingebaut
und gekürzt     Das war super für den Preis. Ich dachte der haut mir
nur die Lagerschalen rein und da macht der alles fertig   

Denke das ist super SCHNELLER und GÜNSTIGER SERVICE!!!

Da werde ich jetzt mal Kunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## messem (18. Oktober 2004)

Boron schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens auch nicht zu verachten ist die fahrradabteilung im globus wnd
> 
> Danke für das lob ,werde mich bemühen weiter eure wünsche zu erfüllen
> Grüsse Boron



Ich war heute in der Pfalz und beim Rückweg habe ich gerade im Globus WND meine Einkäufe erledigt. Da kommt mir doch in den Sinn, dass in diesem Forum darüber berichtet wurde, dass der Globus WND eine tolle Fahrradabteilung hätte. Ich also dideldum diese "gesucht". Ich keine gefunden, aber Werbung für den "Fachmarkt" (?) gesehen. Ich also später in den Baumarkt und festgestellt, dass die Fahrradabteilung ein drei Meter langes Regal ist. Da denke ich mir doch, die kann nicht die Gelobte sein. Was mich deshalb mal brennend interessieren würde: Wo ist die denn?


----------



## rockhopper no.1 (18. Oktober 2004)

HI, ich kann nur breuers rad-shop in adenau( was direkt neben dem nürburgring leigt) empfehlen.
habe dort bereits 3 räder gekauft und der service ist ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Nakamur (18. Oktober 2004)

messem schrieb:
			
		

> Ich also später in den Baumarkt und festgestellt, dass die Fahrradabteilung ein drei Meter langes Regal ist. Da denke ich mir doch, die kann nicht die Gelobte sein. Was mich deshalb mal brennend interessieren würde: Wo ist die denn?


Nicht im Baumarkt und auch nicht im eigentlichen Globus, sondern oben auf dem ehemaligen Kasernengelände, wo nun Alphatec und Globus Getränkemarkt sind. Die Abteilung selbst ist im Getränkemarkt ganz hinten.Aber mit einem "richtigen" Radladen kann sie glaub ich nicht ganz mithalten


----------



## Freistiler (22. Oktober 2004)

Moin, allerseits!
Muß jetzt auch mal für "meine Shops" eine Lanze brechen! Erst mal großen Respekt vor der Schrauberleistung die Günther bei Velosport Strässer leistet!
Der Mann hat Ahnung, Detaillösungen parat, und immer einen Tip wenn`s mal 
irgenwo hakt. Leider hab ich nicht immer 2 Stunden Zeit um bei Paul `ne Felge zu bestellen. Ist halt Oberstudienrat der Mann und auf eine nette Art und Weise etwas zerstreut...
Desweiteren empfehle ich euch Bikesport Hauff in Riegelsberg. Von CC bis DDD, die Jungs verstehen was vom Handwerk. Außerdem ist das Team engagiert, vom Bike-Virus infiziert, und es wird sich um Dich gekümmert (Kaufberatung, Anruf wenn bestellte Teile angekommen sind, etc.)
Klar kann jeder mal nen schlechten Tag haben, aber was sich z. B. Fahrrad 
Hawner in MZG leistet, is`einfach nur schlecht( nach dem Motto: Wie, nur ein Sattel? Du willst kein CC-4000-Euro-Race-Bike? Dann hab`ich keine Lust.)

Trotzdem, _support your local bikeshop!_
Sie brauchen uns und wir sie, oder wie?!

gruß, stiler.


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. Oktober 2004)

Freistiler schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren empfehle ich euch Bikesport Hauff in Riegelsberg. Von CC bis DDD, die Jungs verstehen was vom Handwerk. Außerdem ist das Team engagiert, vom Bike-Virus infiziert, und es wird sich um Dich gekümmert (Kaufberatung, Anruf wenn bestellte Teile angekommen sind, etc.)



Hallo !

Die Werkstatt beim Herbert ist gut - keine Frage ! Wenns ums Bestellen von Teilen und die Abwicklung von Garantiefällen geht (eigene Erfahrung) kann ich auch nix negatives sagen.
Aber die Preisgestaltung ist ein Witz...


----------



## Freistiler (22. Oktober 2004)

Salu Cassandra,
schildere nur subjektive Erfahrungen. Wenn du die nicht bestätigen kannst, tut mir leid. Ich muß jedoch dazusagen(ohne Dir etwas zu unterstellen), ich feilsche selten um Preise. Ok, wenns ein paar Teile sind, frage ich nach Nachlaß. Aber ich denke die Jungs müssen auch von etwas leben. Und ich erwarte vom local dealer keine Internet/Ebay Preise. Ich mag`s am liebsten in den "realen" Laden zu gehen, zu "sprochen" wie man bei uns sagt, und nicht nur einfach eine Kundennr. zu sein.

gruß, stiler


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. Oktober 2004)

Hallo !

@Stiler
Ich erwarte keine Ebay-Schnäppchen oder Online-Preise, aber ein kleiner Nachlass auf die UVP´s der Hersteller sollte drin sein.
Der verlangt tatsächlich 75 Euro für ein Paar Ritchey V3comp Pedale - die gibts online für z.Zt. für 25 Euro...  
Die Werkstatt ist wie bereits erwähnt super (zumindest seit Marcos dort arbeitet, vor 4 oder 5 Jahren hatte ich auch schon mal was zu meckern...)

Gruss
CC


----------



## Boron (22. Oktober 2004)

Nakamur schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mit einem "richtigen" Radladen kann sie glaub ich nicht ganz mithalten


das ist leider das elend weil wir kein "fachhändlerstatus"haben und nicht jeden sch.. bekommen .Aber ich tue mein bestes soweit es geht alles zu besorgen .

Grüsse Boron


----------



## leeqwar (3. September 2005)

ich hole mal den thread aus der tiefe.

war gestern bei scheid in thalexweiler (nein, leider nicht für mich. spötter mögen schweigen   ) und fand die beratung ziemlich gut. aber was ich richtig cool fand war das hier:







klasse idee   
ein schlauch kostet übrigens 5 euro.

nicht so toll finde ich von allen saarländischen fahrradhändlern die öffnungszeiten. die meisten haben mo-fr 9 - 18 uhr geöffnet. warum nicht zumindest an einem tag bis 20 uhr ? 

ärgerlich fand ich auch, dass wir nach richtig langer anfahrt beim strässer vor verschlossener tür standen. klar ist messe, aber dann kann man wenigstens ne kurze info auf die webseite stellen. benzin ist ja momentan so billig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas_R (5. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal fragen, wo man im Raum SB sein Bike gut, günstig und vor allem schnell reparieren lassen kann.

Ich weiß, ich weiß, gut, günstig und dann noch schnell ist wohl zu viel verlangt, aber 3 Wochen Wartezeit auf 'nen Inspektionstermin ist mir ein bisserl lang...
Habe bereits bei zwei Radläden angerufen, Radhaus am Rathaus, Radsport Hauff, aber die "Großen" scheinen im Sommer aber ein wenig unterbesetzt zu sein  

Grüße und Danke
Thomas

Ach so, noch was zur Bewertung: 

*Radhaus am Rathaus* kann natürlich nicht mit den Preisen im Netz mithalten, aber die Leute dort sind nett und scheinen auch was drauf zu haben...

*Radsport Mann* meide ich, seit mir der dicke ältere Herr eine Preisauskunft nicht am Telefon geben wollte und mich ein anderes Mal im Laden so beobachtet hatte, als wolle ich ihm alle Bikes auf einmal aus dem Schuppen klauen (hätte nichtmal eines gewollt )

Haben wir eigentlich schon *Karstadt *erwähnt? Da gab's als einziges das Magura- Repair-Kit für meine Scheibenbremse


----------



## acesulfam (20. September 2005)

Hi,

da hier ja einige leute mit jahrelanger erfahrung zu seien scheinen:
Was ist eigentlich mit schulz & stalter passiert?

Und ist der bikers point in kirkel der inzigste cannondale-händler in raum?

mfg
aces


----------



## biker1967 (20. September 2005)

acesulfam schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> da hier ja einige leute mit jahrelanger erfahrung zu seien scheinen:
> Was ist eigentlich mit schulz & stalter passiert?
> ...



Schulz &Stalter haben sich getrennt! Stalter is noch bei *Radhaus am Rathaus* als Geschäftsführer.
Schulz hat sich mit Hr. Schade in die Vorstadtstraße begeben,nennt sich jetzt *Schulz & Schade* 

Was *Cannondale* betrifft, so haben die Amis kein gutes Programm mehr. Das Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis is gegenüber anderen Firmen besch...
Federungstechnisch sind sie nicht weiter. Die Fattys werden jetzt von Magura befedert, die Lefty is nicht jedem sein geschmack, die Scalpels naja

Sicher, Bikers Point führt Cannondale noch im Programm, doch andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter.... denkt sich der Chef dort.

Der nächste Cannondale-Händler is erst in Kaiserslautern zu finde....


----------



## 007ike (20. September 2005)

Cannondale bekommst du noch in St.Wendel beim Fuchs. Soweit ich weiß gibt es auch in Saarbrücken einen Händler und in Entsdorf. Hab mich bisher mit dem bikerspoint und Fuchs zufrieden gegeben.


----------



## acesulfam (20. September 2005)

Hi,

das ging ja flott.

Und wehalb ich überhaupt frage:
Ich habe meine alte liebe wiederentdeckt ein 96er cd killer v und habe mir in den kopf gesetzt es wieder fitzumachen. 
Allerdings artet das ganze immer weiter aus und dazu halten sich meine erfahrungen im bike-breich auch sehr in grenzen und erhoffe mir ein wenig hilfe.
Ich tummel mich auch schon seit 2 wochen hier im forum rum, leider bin ich noch nicht entgültig zu einer entscheidung gekommen.

Mein größtes problem ist zur zeit die lackierung, da die aktuell der lack des bikes "ab" ist.
Und in meinen threads zu dem thema bin ich leider noch nicht wirklich weitergekommen.
Vorallem steht die möglichkeit einer cd-komplett-renovierung im raum, nur scheint das hier noch nie jemand gemacht zu haben.
Die andere alternative ist ein reines pulver angebot, welches zwar günstig ist, aber leider nicht die original-metallic lackierung möglich macht.
Außerdem würden die mit stahl-strahlen und hier hieß es ab und an es währe zu "gefährlich" für den rahmen.

Gerade mal ein live-telefon-bericht von fuchs und bikerspoint:
Auf die fragen nach infos zu dem jahrgang und lackrenovierungen zeigte man sich leider nicht sonderlich interessiert und so war das gespräch auch schnell wieder beendet.
Eine haltung die ich leider nicht verstehe, was macht man den falsch 5 minuten in ein gespräch zu investiren und daraudhin eventuell einen komplett-aufbau zu übernehmen? Oder werden nur noch ganze bikes verkauft?

Hier habe ich mal nach erafahrungen gefragt, leider noch keine antwort bekommen.


mfg
aces


----------



## 007ike (20. September 2005)

Beim Fuchs hätte ich dir gleich sagen können was raus kommt  
Beim Scherer wundert es mich doch etwas, aber naja, im Prinzip spiegelt es so die ganze Brache zur Zeit wider.
Da du so was spezielles vor hast, vielleicht kann dann er helfen?
http://www.rtv-radladen.de/
Versuch ist es wohl wert.
Ansonsten gibt es doch beim Pulvern sehr gute Möglichkeiten, wo hast du denn schon nach geschaut? Mit den Aufklebern sollte es in Zeiten moderner Schneideplotter möglich sein deine Alten neu auf zu legen. Einfach mal bei so einem Beschrfitungsmenschen nachhören. laß mal hören wie dieses interesante Projekt ausgeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acesulfam (20. September 2005)

Hi,

also der rtv hat sich schonmal kompetenter angehört und hatte auch erfahrungen mit dem cd-programm:
Fazit: Kostet 250, dauert 10 wochen, ist dafür danach allerdings wieder im originalzustand.

Das bringt mich zwar etwas aber noch nicht endgültig weiter.
Also 250 und es ist perfekt
oder
30 und es ist keine metallic-farbe, die aufkleber fehlen und ich bin immer noch nicht weiter ob das risiko mit dem stahl-strahlen nicht zu groß ist.
Allerdings bekomme ich für ca. 10 aufkleber die ich dann selbst anbringen und eventuell überlacken könnte. Insgesamt halt nicht perfekt, dafür aber günstig.

Bisherige rechnung:
Gabel: 45
Gruppe: 210
Anbauten: ca. 100
Laufräder: 90
Lacken: 30-250?
--------------
macht: 500-700
und dass für ein  9 jahre altes hardtail  

mfg
aces

P.S: Hier mal ein bild des projektes im 96er zustand:Klick 

P.P.S: Steckt man die gabel einfach so in den rahmen, ohne steuersatz, etc.
Musst dass dann press drinsitzen oder hat man noch spielt, also der rahmen passt einfach so ganz locker rein?

P.P.P.S: Wird ein wenig ot, oder?


----------



## 007ike (20. September 2005)

Die Gabel steckt natürlich in einem Steuersatz und den mußt du "einstellen" sprich die Gabel darf beim vor und zurück drücken des Rades mit geschlossenen Bremsen kein Spiel haben. Aber lenken mußt du noch können.
Ich würde das wenn bei CD lackieren lassen und du hast wieder ein Original. Aber mal ne Frage, hast du schon alle Teile für? Mir scheint du hast bisher nur einen Rahmen? Oder wie deute ich deine Rechnung?
Wenn das bike keinen sentimentalen Wert für dich hat, würde ich mir ein neues kaufen, denn damit hast du garantiert mehr Spaß wie mit so einem Retro Aufbau. Vor allem haben die CD´s dieses Jahr einen ordentlichen Kurs!


----------



## acesulfam (20. September 2005)

Hi,

sentimental?
Also das bike ist der einzige grund für mich überhaupt mal wieder zu biken 
Habe es mir 96 nach der konfi gekauft, nachdem ich jeden morgen auf dem weg zur schule bei schulz& in sls am schaufenster vorbeigefahren bin.

Allerdings kamen dann andere zeiten, ich habe das ding schwachsinnigerweise bis auf den rahmen zerlegt und kürzlich "wiederentdeckt".
Allerdings stört mich der marode lack schon ziemlich, wenn ich jetzt wieder geld reinstecken sollte.

Ich habe mir über ebay eine original cd p-bone gabel eines killer v ergattern können, wenn auch nur in schwarz und nicht dem geilen orange. 45

Rest:
Deore komplett mit Hone-kurbel von h&s: 210
Mavic x221 mit deore-nabe von zeg: 90
Rest ritchey comp von h&s: mind. 50

Fehlt noch der steuersatz, den werde ich aber wohl bei händler direkt kaufen und einsetzen lassen, vermutlich auch ritchey.

Und dann halt diese riesige entscheidung mit dem lack.
Die komponenten passen zu meinem anforderungsprofil und sprengten ursprüglich auch nicht den rahmen, dann kammen allerdings lack und der ganz rest plötzlich noch dazu   

Den rest der einbau-arbeiten bekomme ich zusammen mit einem freund hin, der früher an rädern schraubte, von aktuellen modellen aber auch keine ahnung mehr hat 

Die zusammenstellung habe ich mittels diesem forum herausbekommen, da ich auch in dieser hinsicht schon vom händler enttäuscht wurde.
Hatte mich sowohl ins decathlon, als auch zum hawner reingestellt und gesagt was ich vorhabe. Alles was dabei rauskam war leider ein "kann man machen", aber mir mal konkret was zusammengestellt oder empfohlen hat niemand. , so dass ich nach 5 minuten wieder draußen war.
Getreu dem motto: "Versteckt euch! ->Kunde droht mit auftrag"  

Die zusammenstellung ist also fertig, wenn auch noch nicht gekauft, bin mir immer noch ein wenig unsicher ob ich es wirklich tue.

Das ganze bike ist dann orange-schwarz und ich stelle es mir ziemlich geil vor.

mfg
aces


----------



## Einheimischer (20. September 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> ...Beim Scherer wundert es mich doch etwas...



Mich nicht, alles andere hätte mich schwer gewundert  

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2005)

acesulfam schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> sentimental?
> 
> ...


In diesem Fall: gib Gas!
Bei B&S kannst du auch Metallic Farben pulvern lassen. Aber das kostet bis du fertig bist fast das selbe wie bei CD. Also -> lass es gleich dort machen. Als Steuersatz kommt nur ein Original CD in Frage! Vor allem mit Original CD Gabel. Die mußt du natürlich mit lackieren lassen, eventuell kommt das noch zu den 250,- dazu?  Auch den Steuersatz vom CD Händler, der baut ihn gleich ein. Das ganze ist natürlich schon ein Brocken! Aber du willst es ja so! Also mach es und nicht lange überlegen  
An so ein schön neu gemachtes bike kannst du aber kein Deore Zeugs schrauben! Schau doch mal bei e-bay was dich xt Teile aus dem Zeitraum um 96 kosten würden.  
Insgesamt nicht billig die Idee, für ein altes bike.


----------



## acesulfam (21. September 2005)

Hi,

also wenn steuersatz und vorbau von cd kommen ?müssen? wird das ganze wohl nochmals teurer.

Stand der dinge in der lackfrage:
Habe nach anruf bei tiger endlich mal die nummer der bomberorange (metallic) lackierung herausgefunden.
Die pulverer der lebenshilfe in püttlingen können die farbe jetzt auch besorgen, kostet allerdings 55 nur für den lack, 30 pulvern + chem. entlacken in zweibrücken ca. 60 ->150
Damit ist der nice-preis von ursprüglich angepeilten 30 auch dahin und ein einschicken bei cd-direkt wird immer wahrscheinlicher.

Allerdings habe ich für pulvern und entlacken bislang nur 2 adressen, aber irgendwie kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass es im ganzen saarland nur diese möglichkeit geben soll  

Dazu kommt, dass ich ah montag wieder weg bin was meine handlungmöglichkeiten noch weiter einschränkt.

Vielleicht schicke ich ihn auch erstmal ein, lasse mir dann steuersatz/vorbau und die hone-kurbel ransetzen. Damit wäre das rad zumindest in einem zustand in dem ich es problemlos mit neuen komponenten bestücken kann.
Kostet allerdings auch ca. 400.

Bei den komponeten soll es eigentlich schon auf deore hinauslaufen.
Hier stimmt preis/leistung/anfrderungsprofil und optik einfach.
Lediglich die hone-kurbel steht ansonsten fest, das schaltwerk hätte ich auch noch interessant gefunden, allerdings ist es fast unmöglich zu bekommen und soll dann auch wieder nur mit den naben zusammengehen.

Fahrradgott hilf!!

mfg
aces


----------



## Einheimischer (21. September 2005)

Also so ganz verstehe ich dich nicht. Du willst/wirst einen enormen Aufwand betreiben um den Rahmen wieder in den Original Zustand zu versetzen und willst dann das Bike mit meiner Meinung nach, und hier pflichte ich 007ike 100%ig bei, völlig unpassenden Hone, Deore und Ritchey Parts aufbauen  Ok, wenn du nur fahren willst, wäre der Aufbau ja ok, funktionell und preiswert, aber dann brauchst du dir auch keinen Kopf um die Lackierung zu machen, in dem Fall würde ich es so lassen wie es ist, bzw. grobe Schäden selbst ausbessern, oder den Rahmen zu einem fähigen (Auto) Lackierer bringen und für kleines Geld lackieren lassen. Im übrigen lassen sich z.B. XT Parts aus der Zeit sehr wohl noch auftreiben, bei Ebay gibts da immer wieder Angebote, oder hier mal im Classic Forum rumfragen und den Bikemarkt beobachten, man muss halt etwas Geduld mitbringen, aber das mit dem Rahmen geht ja auch nicht von heut auf morgen...

Ausserdem ist das Ganze Offtopic, hier gehts eigentlich um Bikeshops. 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (21. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also so ganz verstehe ich dich nicht. Du willst/wirst einen enormen Aufwand betreiben um den Rahmen wieder in den Original Zustand zu versetzen und willst dann das Bike mit meiner Meinung nach, und hier pflichte ich 007ike 100%ig bei, völlig unpassenden Hone, Deore und Ritchey Parts aufbauen  Ok, wenn du nur fahren willst, wäre der Aufbau ja ok, funktionell und preiswert, aber dann brauchst du dir auch keinen Kopf um die Lackierung zu machen, in dem Fall würde ich es so lassen wie es ist, bzw. grobe Schäden selbst ausbessern, oder den Rahmen zu einem fähigen (Auto) Lackierer bringen und für kleines Geld lackieren lassen. Im übrigen lassen sich z.B. XT Parts aus der Zeit sehr wohl noch auftreiben, bei Ebay gibts da immer wieder Angebote, oder hier mal im Classic Forum rumfragen und den Bikemarkt beobachten, man muss halt etwas Geduld mitbringen, aber das mit dem Rahmen geht ja auch nicht von heut auf morgen...
> 
> Ausserdem ist das Ganze Offtopic, hier gehts eigentlich um Bikeshops.
> 
> Grüße.



genau das wollte ich ausdrücken! Und on das offtopic ist interessiert doch nicht wirklich jemand!


----------



## Einheimischer (21. September 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> genau das wollte ich ausdrücken! Und on das offtopic ist interessiert doch nicht wirklich jemand!



Ich dachte halt nur, da es ja schon einen eigenen Thread zu dem Bike gibt und dieser hier für manchen sicher ganz nützlich ist, könnte man auch dort weiter diskutieren.

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (21. September 2005)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> genau das wollte ich ausdrücken! Und on das offtopic ist interessiert doch nicht wirklich jemand!


Natürlich! Ich will z. B. wissen zu welchem Radladen ich mein Bike alle 2 Woche in Inspektion geben kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker1967 (22. September 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen lassen sich z.B. XT Parts aus der Zeit sehr wohl noch auftreiben, bei Ebay gibts da immer wieder Angebote, man muss halt etwas Geduld mitbringen
> 
> Ausserdem ist das Ganze Offtopic, hier gehts eigentlich um Bikeshops.
> 
> Grüße.



Genau so sehe ich das auch.Hab auch lange warten müssen, bis mein blauer Liebling die XTR-Teile hatte. Bei den anderen Rädern wars auch nicht anders.

Was die Shop-Bewertung angeht, so verteile ich hier folgende Schulnoten:

Mann, Sb:  5
Radhaus am Rathaus, Sb:  3
Schulz & Schade, Sb: 3
total Normal, IGB:  2-
Walzer, Hom:   2-
Schieler, Hom+ZW: 2-
Schröder, Hom: 1-
Bikerspoint, Kirkel-Limbach: 1

Radsport Corsa in de Vorstadtstr. in Sb kann ich ned beurteilen, weil ich dort zu selten hinkomm, ebenso Kiel in de Eisenbahnstraße in SB.
Wer mir nicht abgeht is Hawener, der is zu weit weg. Noch nicht bescuht hab ich in Lebach die Fa. Sträßer. Vielleicht nächstes Schaltjahr mal


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. September 2005)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> Radsport Corsa in de Vorstadtstr. in Sb kann ich ned beurteilen...



Hallo !

...der Laden war und ist mir immer noch suspekt !
Spaziere dort (früher auch am "alten Laden" in der Stengelstr.) während der Mittagspause hin und wieder vorbei: Immer zu, immer nur uralte Teile im Schaufenster, alte Bekleidung und gebrauchte Bikes.   
Kenne auch niemanden, der dort jemals drin war...  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Limit83 (22. September 2005)

biker1967 schrieb:
			
		

> ebenso Kiel in de Eisenbahnstraße in SB.


Mein Stammladen mit der Note 1-! Für meine Bedürfnisse geeignet, da die Werkstatt nicht so super ist, aber er fast alles besorgen kann und wohl noch die günstigsten Preise in SB hat.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## CassandraComplx (22. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Stammladen mit der Note 1-! Für meine Bedürfnisse geeignet, da die Werkstatt nicht so super ist, aber er fast alles besorgen kann und wohl noch die günstigsten Preise in SB hat.
> Gruß Limit!



...und hat immer was leckeres in das Auslage liegen (Z.Zt. die Extralite Bremshebel   und anderer Leichtbaukram...)

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Einheimischer (22. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Stammladen mit der Note 1-! Für meine Bedürfnisse geeignet, da die Werkstatt nicht so super ist, aber er fast alles besorgen kann und wohl noch die günstigsten Preise in SB hat.
> Gruß Limit!



Sehe ich auch so, in SB mit Abstand der beste und günstigste Laden. Über die Werkstatt kann ich nix sagen, hab ich noch nie genutzt.

Grüße.


----------



## acesulfam (22. September 2005)

Hi,

sry für die entgleisung ins ot.

Ich werde wohl demnächst mal bei bikerspoint vorbeifahren, dann gibt es auch eine bewertung 

Für die die es interessiert:
Hier geht es weiter in der lack-frage:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=185793

Und hier wurde die ausstattung besprochen, die nun in einigen bereichen wieder offen zu seien scheint: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=184611

mfg
aces


----------



## Island (7. März 2006)

ich kann eigentlich nur
Puhl Fahrradladen (Niederlinxweiler) empfehlen 1a Beratung. Man kann dort auch sehr vieles bestellen.
Kunibert Bock (WND) hat keine schlechte Auswahl, aber er versucht einen überm Tisch zu ziehen, wenn man kaum Ahnung hat.
und Rad + Sport Fuchs (WND) ist bei mir komplett durch, wenn man keinen Doktor Titel hat oder Anwalt ist, dann ist man nur 2. Wahl


----------



## Riemen (22. März 2006)

Ich war vor kurzem angenehm überrascht von Total Normal in St. Ingbert. Hab mir da ne Sigg-Flasche und nen passenden Halter gekauft. Stand da zum recht günstigen Preis im Regal.
Ok, jedenfalls beides genommen, zur Kasse - und dann zückt der Typ doch ohne, dass ich irgendwas gesagt hab, den Taschenrechner, tippt n bisschen drauf rum und macht den Preis der Teile grad nochmal um 1/4 billiger.
Übrigens: Ich war kein Stammkunde dort - jedenfalls bisher nicht


----------



## DerTeufel (23. März 2006)

Ich war dort auch schon n paar Mal, aber immer nur fÃ¼r absolute NotkÃ¤ufe. Ich find die preislich net so toll. Wollt mir neulich nen neuen Reifen kaufen, Schwalbe Nobby Nic kostet dort 42,90 â¬, fÃ¼r das Geld krieg ich im Internet ja schon fast nen Satz fÃ¼r beide RÃ¤der (50 â¬ beim Bike-Discount). Auf Nachfragen wollt er ihn mir dann fÃ¼r 40 â¬ geben, aber das sind fÃ¼r 2 Reifen immer noch 30 â¬ mehr als im Shop.
Sicher werden jetzt einige wieder sagen dass man HÃ¤ndler und Onlineshop nicht vergleichen darf, aber ich habs Geld auch nicht grad zum ********n. FÃ¼r 35 hÃ¤tt ichs mir nochmal Ã¼berlegt, aber so wird halt gewartet bis zur nÃ¤chsten Sammelbestellung. Ansonsten macht der Laden nen recht soliden Eindruck, haben viele Eigenkreationen da stehen (mit eigenem Logo aufm Rahmen), aber auch n paar Rotwild usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scale99 (23. März 2006)

Bikeläden die die Welt nicht braucht !

Für was den Arsch bewegen , wenns im Internet alles billiger gibt. Und ich es erst mal auf Herz und Nieren geprüft habe !

Wo kannste schon 3 Bikes von verschieden Herstellern auf deiner Hausstrecke so richtig testen !


----------



## crazyeddie (23. März 2006)

irgendwie macht der vorangehende beitrag keinen sinn. was will uns der autor damit sagen? ich schlage vor, unser foren-germanist leutnant gustl sollte mal eine interpretation vornehmen.


----------



## leeqwar (23. März 2006)

einer von den 3(?) mtb-news-trollen. einfach ignorieren.


----------



## Chillo (24. März 2006)

Radhaus am Rathaus - Saarbrücken
Radsport Schröder - Homburg
Total Normal - St. Ingbert
Bikers Point - Kirkel

Außerdem noch Georg, der iss ein absoluter Laufrad-Guru


----------



## Steppenwolf CR (31. März 2006)

Hier kommt ein aktueller Beitrag zum *RAD SPORT FUCHS* in St. Wendel:

Ich hatte nur ein kurzes Telefonat mit ??? keine Ahnung wer da dran war. Ein älterer Herr. Ich hatte gefragt ob er mir einen A-Head Steuersatz in meinen Rahmen pressen kann.
Er fragte ziemlich viel,... was für ein Rahmen das sei (Marke), ob Teile dran wären (???) und zu guter Letzt *warum ich mir den Steuersatz nicht dort einbauen ließ, wo ich ihn gekauft habe*... HALLO ????? Ich habe dann aufgelegt. 
So gewinnt man sicherlich keine Kundschaft.
Ist ja nicht so, dass es Leute gibt (wie meinereiner) die ständig Räder um- und aufbauen. Ich hatte die Teile noch über und wollte meiner Freundin ein Bike aufbauen. Leider fehlt mir die Presse für den Steuersatz.
Lasse es jetzt beim Bock oder im Globus machen.

Würde mich mal interessieren was Ihr für Erfahrungen mit dem Laden gemacht habt...


----------



## Joki (31. März 2006)

Steppenwolf CR schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kommt ein aktueller Beitrag zum *RAD SPORT FUCHS* in St. Wendel:
> 
> Ich hatte nur ein kurzes Telefonat mit ??? keine Ahnung wer da dran war. Ein älterer Herr. Ich hatte gefragt ob er mir einen A-Head Steuersatz in meinen Rahmen pressen kann.
> Er fragte ziemlich viel,... was für ein Rahmen das sei (Marke), ob Teile dran wären (???) und zu guter Letzt *warum ich mir den Steuersatz nicht dort einbauen ließ, wo ich ihn gekauft habe*... HALLO ????? Ich habe dann aufgelegt.
> ...



Hi,

ich kann beide Seite verstehen!
Natürlich hast du nach einer normalen Dienstleistung gefragt und darfst natürlich eine vernünftige Antwort erwarten.

ABER

Viele kleinere Radläden haben das Problem, das sich viele " Kunden" ihre Ersatzteile im Netz zu deutlich günstigeren Preisen besorgen, als es die Bikehändler einkaufen können.

Und das wurmt mit der Zeit schon, wenn Kunden kommen und ein Ersatzteil im Netz besorgt haben und man quasi nur noch fürs "Einbauen" gebraucht wird.

Hinzu kommt, das es häufiger Kunden gibt, die mit irgendwelchen kaufhausmöhren antanzen und dann das unmögliche wahr machen wollen!
Da würde ich mich als Bikehändler auch gegen sperren, denn an diesem Kaufhauskram stimmt meist garnichts....(Kettenlinie usw)

Bei dir ist es wirklich doof gelaufen, aber wenn du von anfang an gesagt hättest, das du die Teile übrig hast und damit ein bike für deine Freundin aufbauen lassen willst, denke ich wäre das kein Problem gewesen.

Also wenn ich den Service eines Händlers in Anspruch nehme, dann kauf ich die Teile die ich nicht selbst dranbauen kann auch dort in dem Laden, der Händler muss auch irgendwie überleben.......
Ich hab lange in einem Bikeladen gejobbt und hab da so einiges an unmöglichen Geschichten mitbekommen( Kaufhausmöhren zu Rennmaschinen umbauen lassen; Eine Tüte voller Teile und dann aufbauen lassen,um die Händlerpreise zu umgehen usw.)

Hoffe dich beruhigt zu haben, vielleicht siehst du es jetzt ein bissel anders...

Gruß Joki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (31. März 2006)

Zum Fuchs kann ich auch ein Liedchen singen. Habe da eine Zeit lang alles gekauft was man so kauft. Irgendwann hat er mir solche Mondpreise für Ersatzteile genannt, dass ich bestimmt 2 Jahre nicht mehr dort war. Als ich dann  auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike war, hat er mir einen wirklich guten Preis gemacht. Der Service danach war auch klasse und preislich wirklich top. Dann kamen die neuen Radwege nach WND und man hat gemerkt das er Räder wie doof verkauft. Hatte da echte Probleme wegen kurz vor einem Rennen Teile defekt. Hat er auch schnell repariert, die Preise waren wieder gesalzen und der Hit, nix hat funktioniert. Seither mache ich wieder einen Bogen um den Laden.


----------



## Einheimischer (31. März 2006)

Ich sehe das anders. Sowas kann man über den Preis regeln. Wenn der Händler die 25 Euro für den Einbau eines Steuersatz - und evtl. einen neuen Kunden - nicht brauch, dann hat er entweder von beidem genug, oder er ist einfach nur borniert. Für Stammkunden, die ihre Teile bei ihm kaufen, kann er dann ja einen Rabatt für den Einbau gewähren.
Zum Thema "Baumarktrad": wenn ich mit einem Trabant, den Kofferraum gefüllt mit Euros, zum Autotuner fahre und den Wunsch äussere, dass ich gerne einen Sportwagen daraus gemacht hätte, werde ich sicher nicht vom Hof gejagt. Man wird mich verm. über die Möglichkeiten und Probleme aufklären und mir für mein gutes Geld, entweder soviel Leistung und Spoier verkaufen wie geht, oder mir eben einen neuen Sportwagen verkaufen.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (31. März 2006)

ich war vor jahren das letzte mal beim fuchs. nachdem ich 2 mal für kleinteile länger als andere kunden warten musste, die reihenweise bevorzugt bedient wurden, hab ich darauf verzichtet geld dort zu lassen. 

diskussionen über radhändler bezüglich parts aus dem netz gibt es bereits zu hauf in anderen threads. ich persönlich finde die einstellung des händlers unprofessionell. ich hab nen bekannten mal mit teilmontiertem rad aus dem netz zum strässer geschickt und der hat ohne murren züge (dort gekauft) und gabel (mitgebracht) für einen fairen preis dran gebaut. ein grund, warum der laden zusammen mit h2-sport zu meinen lieblingshändlern gehört.


----------



## swift daddy (31. März 2006)

ich geh immer nach Altstadt bei Limbach zum "Radwerk" ... ne kleine Schrauberwerkstatt wo man auch Bikes kaufen kann (Cycle Concept) ...absolut faire Preise un guter Service   

zum Thema onlineshop: ich sach ma so wenn man sich selbst so gut auskennt dass man sich selbst einwandfrei um sein Bike kümmern kann (Wartung, Reperaturen, etc ...) spricht ja nix dagegen sich die Sachen online zu holen wo se ja meist billiger sind ... kennt man sich allerding net so gut aus finde ich sollte man sich lieber an den lokalen Bikehändler seines Vertrauens wenden un dort kriegt man dann auch was man braucht, Service inklusive


----------



## 007ike (31. März 2006)

Nochmal: hier geht es nur um die Erfahrungen die jeder Einzelne bei einem HÄNDLER im Saarland gemacht hat. Pro und Kontra bleibt jedem selber überlassen! Auch ob man das glaubt was hier geschrieben steht.


----------



## Steppenwolf CR (1. April 2006)

Nach meiner schlechten Erfahrung beim *Rad Sport FUCHS* hab ich jetzt mal ne erstaunlich Gute gemacht. Hätte es nie für möglich gehalten, aber selbst beim Discounter, hier *GLOBUS St. Wendel*, bekommt man TOP Arbeit für einen TOP Preis. Vergebe hier 4 Pluspunkte:

1. Ich rief um 10:30 an um nach dem Einbau für den Steuersatz zu fragen.  Ich sollte zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 vorbeikommen.

2. Ich wartete genau 5 Minuten!!! 

3. Der Mann hatte richtig Ahnung. Das hörte ich aus dem Gespräch heraus.

4. Das Ganze kostete genau *6 EURO* !!!

Zum Globus muss ich sagen, in Thema Räder kann man auch etwas "Ordentlichens" kaufen. Zum Teil haben sie Markenräder. Es standen einige GT herum. Bis vor kurzem konnte man auch NOX Rahmen vom Globus beziehen. Es sind auch ständig einige "gute" Teile vorhanden. Einfach fragen!

Also Kurz... wenn man kleinere Reparaturen am Bike zu machen hat, bekommt man sie schnell und günstig gemacht.


----------



## Einheimischer (1. April 2006)

Geht doch, tja Fuchs, Pech gehabt  

Grüße.


----------



## yoffe (2. April 2006)

ich will mir ein neues trekingbike zulegen. wie sind denn die neuesten erfahrungen mit dem sträßer in lebach bzw. dem scheidt in thalexweiler. gibts weitere erfahrungen mit händlern im großraum saarlouis?


----------



## *NEULING* (3. April 2006)

Hallo!
Ich möchte auch gerne etwas zum Rad Sport Fuchs sagen. Hatte vor einiger Zeit auch eine sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Ich hatte mir bei ihm einen Fahrradhelm bestellt. Sollte so um die 130,- Euro kosten. Er sagte ich solle in 3 Tagen wieder kommen. Als ich dann kam, vertröstete er mich um eine Woche. Nach einer Woche stand ich wieder im Laden... Er sagte er würde nochmal eine Woche dauern und würde mich anrufen. Ich war schon etwas verärgert und wartet aber trotzdem. Als sich nach weiteren 10 Tagen niemand gemeldet hatte, habe ich mir woanders einen Helm gekauft. 

Und jetzt kommt der OBERHAMMER. 2 Tage nach dem ich mir woanders einen Helm gekauft hatte, rief mich der Fuchs an und sagte mein Helm wäre da. Ich sagte ihm, "ich habe über 19 Tage gewartet und Sie riefen mich auch nicht wie vereinbart an,... da habe ich mir woanders einen Helm gekauft". 
Da wurde er richtig frech!!! Er sagte, ich hätte ihn schliesslich bestellt und ich bin verpflichtet diesen Helm zu nehmen. Wenn ich ihn nicht nehmen würde, würde er andere Schritte einleiten. Ich erinnerte ihn daran... wenn er auf sein Recht besteht, bestehe ich auf mein Recht. Ich sagte, "hiermit trete ich, aufgrund Nichteinhaltung von 3 vereinbarten Lieferterminen, vom meinem nicht schriftlich fixierten, mündlichen, Kaufvertrag zurück". (oder so ähnlich )
Er hat dann aufgelegt und ich habe nie wieder was von ihm gehört. Er von mir auch nicht. Ich hatte auch alle Freunde und Bekannten vor ihm gewarnt. Und alle sind dann zum Bock (WND) und zum Puhl (sehr zu empfehlen) gewechselt.


----------



## Culcla (3. April 2006)

Hallo Neuling!

Hier bist du im Unrecht, zumindestens laut der Rechsprechung.

Wenn du etwas bestellst und nicht bekommst, dann musst du dem Haendler eine angemessene Frist setzen mit Ablehnungsandrohung und nur dann und nach der Frist darfst du von dem Kauf zuruecktreten.

Wenn der Radladen dich nicht zum Kauf zwingt, so ist das Kulanz und du hast Glueck gehabt.

Gruss
Culcla


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

